# experimentation...



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 1, 2015)

ok so I've read around and there are def mixed feelings about what I'm about to ask. 

 would it be possible to harvest some of the plant a little earlier than rest of the plant without effecting it's flowering, of growth whatsoever?

 The reason I ask this is because I was wondering if i harvest half the plant towards the beginning week or so that it's ready I can get some bud that's more of an uppity high and then harvest the remainder few days or whatever later to have some green that has a little more of the calming effect.

 Another reason is I wanted to do a few experiments of my own with some of the flower before maturity. So just want to know if I would be able to do this without murdering or disrupting the oh so sensitive flowering stage of my one and only baby girl.


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 1, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> ok so I've read around and there are def mixed feelings about what I'm about to ask.
> 
> would it be possible to harvest some of the plant a little earlier than rest of the plant without effecting it's flowering, of growth whatsoever?
> 
> ...



On one of my plants 2 of the buds bent over from the weight and broke the stem. I just cut them off and the plant was not affected at all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2015)

You can harvest in stages.  Your plants however are still a long long way away from being done.  So, maybe we should talk about this in about 6 weeks or so.  

If you are talking about taking some of your plant the beginning on next week, NO.  You have weeks and weeks to go.  I know that it is hard to be patient, but please do not take buds before their time.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 1, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You can harvest in stages. Your plants however are still a long long way away from being done. So, maybe we should talk about this in about 6 weeks or so.
> 
> If you are talking about taking some of your plant the beginning on next week, NO. You have weeks and weeks to go. I know that it is hard to be patient, but please do not take buds before their time.


 

 I'll take your advice I don't wanna stress her out for no good reason. And that's about how long I figured I had glad I'm gauging it somewhat in the right time frame


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2015)

I would never sneak  Little Nugs off my plants to test. Lol ,,,,,,or would i......?yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 2, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I would never sneak Little Nugs off my plants to test. Lol ,,,,,,or would i......?yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


 

 haha its definitely a serious lesson in patience.


----------



## zem (Aug 2, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I would never sneak  Little Nugs off my plants to test. Lol ,,,,,,or would i......?yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.



I am a heartless plant hacker when I am short on bud, I would choose one plant to chop buds from and leave the rest intact, my reasoning is that i grow to be happy and not the other way round, so as long as i am covered with the rest of the plants, i don't mind to lose some bud weight for the sake of me being satisfied  otherwise, it is best when the plan works and you don't need to do that but s*** happens


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 3, 2015)

zem said:


> I am a heartless plant hacker when I am short on bud, I would choose one plant to chop buds from and leave the rest intact, my reasoning is that i grow to be happy and not the other way round, so as long as i am covered with the rest of the plants, i don't mind to lose some bud weight for the sake of me being satisfied  otherwise, it is best when the plan works and you don't need to do that but s*** happens


 

 oh I stay pretty well stocked and I only have one plant so that is why I'm asking first before my blind curiosity gets the best of me haha. But I am keeping my cool here and letting her be she is happy and healthy and I don't wanna mess that up. No ways Josés


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 3, 2015)

I just think she's so pretty, but we all think our kids are good looking. Lmao. 

View attachment WP_20150803_09_13_59_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2015)

Aw, she is very pretty with her white flowers.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 3, 2015)

Mm yes yes my pride and joy atm


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2015)

Yep,,way to early to pull any buds,,but she sure is pretty.


----------



## superman (Aug 3, 2015)

Patience Grasshopper, patience. Wait until some trich coverage at least.
 All my buds don't mature at exactly the same time. I usually take the tops and leave the lower stuff for another 5 to 7 days.
 Peace, Superman


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 3, 2015)

superman said:


> Patience Grasshopper, patience. Wait until some trich coverage at least.
> All my buds don't mature at exactly the same time. I usually take the tops and leave the lower stuff for another 5 to 7 days.
> Peace, Superman


 
 oh I have lots of trichs they just don't show up on my camera. But that are all still pretty clear.


----------

